# Please Don't Bully Me Fundraiser



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sent: Wednesday, November 01, 2006 12:36 AM
Subject: [DLCCmembers] Please Don't Bully Me Fundraiser

www.brok.ca is pleased to announce the Please Don't Bully Me fundraiser!

Make a donation and help us raise money to support the legal challenge of Bill 132 - fighting Breed Specific Legislation in Ontario , Canada - and receive a gift exclusively from www.brok.ca. Depending on the amount you wish to donate, you can choose from our Please Don't Bully Me embroidered doggie tees, bandanas or our Dirty Paws Here doggie towels - all available in a wide variety of colours.

Please have a look at the attached poster and donation form (also available for download at www.brok.ca). Once the donation form is completed and submitted, simply send your donation to [email protected] via www.paypal.com or by cheque and in return we will send you the gift of your choice. Shipping and handling charges are included for delivery within Canada . US residents please add $3.00 per item for delivery. Canadian residents donate before December 5, 2006 and US residents donate before November 24, 2006 to receive your gift in time for Christmas.

Breed Specific Legislation punishes responsible dog owners and innocent dogs. It does not stop dog attacks. What we need is generic dangerous dog legislation to protect the public. Let's educate, not discriminate. Punish the deed, not the breed!

For more information on this fundraiser or other news and events, visit www.brok.ca. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.


----------

